# Thoughts on taking pictures of sparklers



## roxysmom (May 27, 2008)

I am doing a wedding on Saturday and the bride mentioned that at the end of the reception they are having all the guests hold sparklers to walk them out.  What recommendation does anyone have on how to best photograph this?


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 27, 2008)

I'm definitely no expert, so I may be totally off-base, but I'll share my noobish thought anyway.  Maybe it will inspire a better idea from a more experienced forum member.

Do sparklers look interesting with a long exposure?  Could you use a rear curtain flash sync to freeze the people while still allowing the bright sparkles to streak?


----------



## eravedesigns (May 27, 2008)

Longer exposure to get some motion blur which isn't always bad 

or

You can setup a rear curtain sync to shoot at a slower shutter speed to get the sparklers bright and then the flash will fire to get the subject sharp kinda like this... http://static.flickr.com/28/51392288_30ef77f117_o.jpg

but bad example. If you do the rear curtain sync right you will probably get spectacular results.


----------

